# No sound after channel surfing



## jldhawk

I am having a sound issue:
When ever I scroll though the channels using the remote control channel up/down button, I have no sound on the final channel I land on.
For example:
If I am on channel 103 and hit the channel up button on the remote continuesly untill I get on channel 115. 115 has no sound, nor does any other channel from there on out.
If I view the program guide, scroll through channels 103-115 then land on ch 115, the sound is OK.
The ONLY way to restore my sound is by unplugging the 411 receiver and waiting 60 seconds then plug it back in.
Then I have to go through all of teh check switch crap and guide download.
Is this a known issuue? Patch coming?


----------



## jldhawk

Maybe I should have posted this question somewere else?


----------



## jldhawk

Not oNE reply, I must have posted in the wrong place.
Anyone have a link to were I can post this question for answers, and please don't make me call Dish Network CSR.


----------



## James Long

Moving to the ViP-211 (411) forum ... Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jldhawk

I must be alone on this issue, so I GUESS, I have to call Dish Network...
Thanks anyhow.


----------



## mrbrian

My mom has had this happen to her twice while channel surfing. And yes, it is on the ViP 211 receiver.

The weird thing is that the TV would still have sound if I were watching a movie on my DVD player. But if I watched a program on the dish receiver, no sound.

The sound typically comes back at least 24 hours after. You just have to keep your TV and receiver off.


----------



## jldhawk

Yes, your right, I have sound on the TV, because I tried a Check Switch to see if it would correct the problem, and I would hear the test tone from my TV speakers, but still nothing on the channels after I went back to TV/Sat viewing. The ONLY way to get the sound back was to unplug the receiver.
Someone on the highdef forum said they had the same issue with their 411/211 but they were using an HDMI Cable, I am not using the HDMI port for Sat.


----------



## mrbrian

jldhawk said:


> Yes, your right, I have sound on the TV, because I tried a Check Switch to see if it would correct the problem, and I would hear the test tone from my TV speakers, but still nothing on the channels after I went back to TV/Sat viewing. The ONLY way to get the sound back was to unplug the receiver.
> Someone on the highdef forum said they had the same issue with their 411/211 but they were using an HDMI Cable, I am not using the HDMI port for Sat.


I wish I could provide more help...but from my experiences, keeping the tv and receiver off is the best surefire way.

If it happens again (I hope it doesn't), I'll try unplugging the receiver to see if it does anything.

I think this problem also can happen if you lower/raise the volume too much. The first time this happened, my mom said she was trying to minimize the volume, and then after that, we had the same problem that you did.


----------



## Wagon Man

(JLDhawk -- I also have a 52 D-ILA, a G787, but I believe this is a 211 issue)

I have the same no-sound problem (211 direct to TV via HDMI), but I can get the sound back by switching to "TV input" (I use OTA antenna for local HD), them switch back to the 211 input source. I didn't have to wait 24 hrs .

Good luck.



mrbrian said:


> My mom has had this happen to her twice while channel surfing. And yes, it is on the ViP 211 receiver.
> 
> The weird thing is that the TV would still have sound if I were watching a movie on my DVD player. But if I watched a program on the dish receiver, no sound.
> 
> The sound typically comes back at least 24 hours after. You just have to keep your TV and receiver off.


----------



## jldhawk

I need to repost my problem, because I am NOT USING THE HDMI Cable.
I go from the 411(211) to the TV with the optical audio to 5.1 surround system/component video.
The ONLY WAY to get the sound back is to unplug the 411.
Pretty simple problem but not a simple solution, I take it.
I channel up several channels, land on a channel and I have NO SOUND, period, anywhere.
No sound in the TV
No sound in the Surround Reciver
No sound on the off-air antenna channels (Locals via off-air antenna)
NO SOUND *PERIOD.
*


----------



## Cardini

The current sound issue I have on my 211 (this did not always ocurr) is that on initial power up of the TV and 211, I have no sound. I can get sound by doing a reset or by swithching the HDTV setup from 720p to 1080i or vice versa. The 21l is connected to my LCD via HDMI. I'm not really sure when this started to happen, as I don't use this TV all that much. But If I had to guess I would say with in the last month.


----------



## bulldog200024

Have you tried just doing a reboot? Hold the power buttom untill the green light goes off. This does the trick for me. Whoever is waiting 24 hours for their sound to come back, please give them the Dish Customer service number, wait...... 

Maybe just give them a link to this site:grin:


----------

